# Materials sure have changed



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

This pipe plastic. 2-1/2" diameter, wall thickness 7/16"

Saw this being installed as a pipe to relocate water from a well pit to a new above ground tank. The run was 700' comes in 40' lengths
put together with fusion and pressure. No testing prior to backfill.
They sure as hell must believe in fusion. Or have a lot of money to find a leak if there happened to be one.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Walls look pretty thick.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

That is HDPE pipe and with a fusion joint it becomes one pipe. Very reliable. WE have one muny in our area that specs this for all new water main, have yet to see a leak. Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We use that for pipe bursting...
Tough stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Same here for pipe bursting. I've used it for years and it is incredible if used properly. It's coefficient rating is higher than pvc.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Also available in several different wall thicknesses. DR9 is common for water mains. You'll DR11 and DR17 on drainage.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's right. Standard Dimension Ratio 9 is the same as pex pipe and cpvc pipe. Nuthin special. 



plbgbiz said:


> Also available in several different wall thicknesses. DR9 is common for water mains. You'll DR11 and DR17 on drainage.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Protech said:


> That's right. Standard Dimension Ratio 9 is the same as pex pipe and cpvc pipe. Nuthin special.


And copper! Don't forget the copper, Pex Man. 

I just ran 75' of 1" service supply tubing of that stuff to a house today. Series 200 (also avail here in Series 160 DR-9) Inside the house I installed a Muehler compression adapter screwed to a 1" threaded ball valve.
_*Note: Don't try to use insert fittings and hose clamps on that stuff! And although Sharbites will fit... well.. just don't._ *sigh* As much as I hate to say it, a Sharkbite might just last as long as a Muehler. :blink::whistling2:

Edit: OBTW! I ran about two miles of 6" thru a muskeg swamp in '91. It's still in service and hasn't been dug up once since. All butt-welded with Uni-flanges where we tied into the existing ductile.


----------

